# New to Surf Fishing - Leader/Rig question



## InDashMP3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Greetings all. My family is planning a trip down to Myrtle Beach, SC and I'd like to try a little surf fishing. I purchased a 9FT Spinning combo and a pre-made top/bottom rig from Bass Pro shops.. I was thinking all I need now is a 4oz sinker and some bait and I'm good to go....well...not so fast. I don't wanna hurt anyone (or myself), and understand that I will need a shock leader??? As you can tell, I'm very new to this, but want to have a good time. Any helps/tips/FAQ that I may have overlooked!? Many thanks!!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Post up in the South Carolina Forums they get back to you with the info......


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

What size line will you be using? If you are using 4 oz max and you aren't putting a lot of power into your cast you may not need a shock leader.


----------



## InDashMP3 (Jul 28, 2011)

beady - I certainly plan to put another post (more regional specific questions) in the SC forum. Thanks!

rocket - the reel is spooled with 14lb. I certainly don't expect to cast too hard, but it's my technique that I am worried about (don't want to hurt someone with a wild cast and sinkers flying off the end)

I suppose I need to understand if this is how I will rig it up...

Main line (14LB) ----->Shock Leader (9FT, 40LB) ----->1040 Wire top/bottom rig ------->4oz sinker....

Does that sound about right?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Shock leader needs to be long enough to wrap around the spool a half dozen times...mebbe 20' or so.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I fish 3 oz and 14 lb mono on 7, 8, and 9 foot rods and don't have any problems. 3 oz almost always holds. You don't need to cast over 45 yards from the surf and less from the pier and you're not targeting big game species so straight 14 lb mono works fine. If you have the urge to try power casting you'll want to use a shocker. 30 or 40 lb test will be fine. Also, forget the wire bottom rigs and fish light with fresh shrimp, sand fleas, and cut clams.


----------



## InDashMP3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the info! Just purchased 2oz and 4oz pyramid sinkers today before I saw the most recent reply!!! I'll go get some 3oz tomorrow, as I suppose I can always just add to the arsenal! I'll post a report when I return!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Play it safe and get more rigs.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

More and different rigs for sure. As above check local reports / sites for SC


----------

